# Need help identifying vintage Longines watch



## bloomautomatic (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello all. I found this watch in cleaning out some of my grandfather's old stuff. From the research I've been able to do, I've determined that:
It is from about 1956. (serial number 100001384)
It is 14k solid gold. 
It keeps good time (only had it wound for a day or two). 
The band is a Speidel Pat No 2,689,450, 10K GF (gold filled?). 
Looking at watchresources.com pictures, the bezel is similar to the "King" model, but the face is more like the President Madison, but not exactly the same.
Inside the case is scribed FLO-4070-70. Perhaps a customer or order number?
Movement is a 23Z, 17 jewel, also marked LXW.

My mother didn't have any info on it either. This was her step-dad so this watch pre-dates his marriage to my grandmother.  He was born in the early 1920's, so this may have been his, or maybe a retirement watch of his fathers? He was of a blue-collar background, so this isn't the sort of thing he would usually sport.

I've never been into watches, but this one is starting to grow on me. I would appreciate any info on it - especially the model name. After looking on ebay at values, seems like it'd be around $300-$500. I'm not sure what constitutes a rare model, and how much of the value is based on the amount of gold there. Also, what does D&A mean?

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It will be worth only scrap if it isn't serviced.


----------



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't run it a bunch without servicing it. I wouldn't have wound it up before having a competent watchmaker look it over.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

D&A was the case maker. The US used to have better choices in case makers than elsewhere and import duties were less for uncased watches. Hence 'cased and timed in US' became common for Longines.

The Spidel band is a replacement. The watch originally came with a leather strap.

Nice piece, well worth a polish and service.


----------



## Heathen6661 (Apr 26, 2021)

*I would really like to know anything I can find out about this watch. I have more pics if needed.*


----------



## Heathen6661 (Apr 26, 2021)

I mainly wanna know about the band it's a speidel pat.2,689,450 1/20 10k g.f.tops 62 it is a Timex waterproof, Dust proof, Shock Resistant, Aluminum Bezel, Stainless Steel Back. Windup watch. That's all the info I have just on the watch. I have not seen one quite like this. One and am just curious what it's worth. It does work very well.


----------

